# A wise cop.



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

Did this officer in this short video use good judgement in the handling of this situation? 
Would you have handled it in a different manner? 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202763511232620 

   (turn up volume)


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 6, 2014)

Totally unfunny.  It's abuse of women and encouraging abuse of women.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2014)

Since this clip is in the humor forum, it was never meant to be taken seriously!  And John, in this hyper PC world...we pitch horseshoes in the minefield, at our own risk.  Funny?  Maybe. Serious? No way!  Had it been in the General discussions forum....well now!   and I thought your questions john, were rhetorical.

After thinking about it more, I think the "joke" is that she talked her way back into the trunk.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2014)

That's exactly the joke Jim.  He understood the problem with the husband and the son.
She yakked her way back into the trunk.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

I understood the joke, she was a yacker and that was one way to shut her up.  Just a joke, not to be taken too literally or seriously.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Sea.  I knew you'd see it that way.


----------



## Ina (Dec 7, 2014)

John, it was funny, but then I think this is funny too.  :hiteachother::lofl::getit:


----------

